# Blackberry

## y-mob

, ,        Blackberry?

----------


## erazer



----------


## y-mob

-,   
  ,  -  ,   ?

----------


## admin

blackberrys.com.ua -     ,     ',  ,     .
  Blackberry?

----------


## y-mob

,   ,   . Blackberry        .     BIS  
   ,       
     ,  ,   " "? ))

----------


## admin

> Blackberry        .

  ,    - ,   . ֳ    , , : http://corp.mts.com.ua/ukr/BlackBerry.php 
 ,  ,    *Nokia* .  ,       " ",      *Sonim* ?

----------


## y-mob

,     ,  Blackberry Internet service,     . 
         -.      . 
Nokia, ,    ,          . 
 Blackberry    ,        .    ,       ,  ... 
Sonim  ,   .       2100  ,    -    ))

----------


## art_b

.             ,           .    8320   Nevodka 8900,   ,     .     ,   ,       .      ,   ,   ,  50  50. , , ,   .   -  ,    .     71, ..  ,    .

----------


## y-mob

*art_b*, .
    ?

----------


## art_b

,    ,          ..   .  ,  8900   ,  4 ,   ,    ,   .    ,       ,       . ..     ,       ,     .     ,    ,     . 8520  , ,    , ,    .     2 .     1250(?)        1500 .  ,      ""   71,  . 8900     !  ,   . ,  ,      -   .     .     ,         (    ),   ,         .

----------


## y-mob

*art_b*,   ,    8950  9300.     .     ,

----------


## art_b

,       ,    ,     . ,   ,        (,   ),      ( ),   ,  ,  ,   ,      -   ). ,     8520.   9300    2 .  , .  ,    .

----------


## y-mob

, -

----------


## art_b

-  -,  .

----------


## admin

,   .
"" : Motorola DEFY+ Tech Specs
  Motorola Android QWERTY: Motorola PRO Tech Specs
  ? 
 , *y-mob*,      ?

----------


## art_b

*fragov*,      ,    3      .      ?

----------


## erazer

.  .   - .        .       .         -       gsm.       200    -              .  
 .          ,       .   ,    .. .    -   .  ,      -  -       . 
 -      .  ()  .   -  ,  . 
p.s.  :         ,            ,      .  ,    -    .   -     , -         ( ),      .  ,        -   200    ( )       .  
,  -    ,   GSM.       .      . 
 .       -  .             
 ,       -   .     ,   .      .      ,      -         .

----------


## art_b

.    APN ,             .   ,  .

----------


## admin

> fragov,      ,    3      .      ?

     GSmart.     ,      TwoNights (,      )  Phantom.  2-3 .          .

----------


## art_b

*fragov*,      ?    ,      .

----------


## admin

> fragov,      ?    ,      .

    ,    GPRS .       , , ,     20 .  .      ,  ,  ,    . .   ,     ,       (Trillian).

----------


## art_b

,         2-3 .      .

----------


## admin

*art_b*, GSmart made in Taiwan for Africa. 
 ,   Motorola ,        Phantom.

----------


## art_b

> *art_b*, GSmart made in Taiwan for Africa. 
>  ,   Motorola ,        Phantom.

              ( ),  ,    
Gsmart'

----------


## admin

:
Motorola DEFY+ - 1700 mAh
GSmart G1305 Codfish - 1230 mAh 
:
Motorola DEFY+ - 3,7"
GSmart G1305 Codfish - 3,2" 
 ,   :
Motorola DEFY+ - 6,8  , 9,9  .
GSmart G1305 Codfish - 4  , 6,25  .

----------


## art_b

=)     .

----------


## admin

> Blackberry.                .    -    Playbook      ,   Blackberry     .      Google -        GMail  Blackberry.     (-)  HTML5 .

         .

----------


## art_b

-   .

----------


## y-mob

> , *y-mob*,      ?

    ,   .  ,     ,     .  -   ,   ,    ,  .       ,      .  -   ,      .         Iris. ,       ,     . 
Windows mobile -   - .   ,  ,  . 
  ,         iTunes    (,     ))),

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,         iTunes

   .

----------

> ...

       ...
 - , 
   UI      ...
"    "

----------


## majoralex

,      .
 ,      .
 http://www.kharkovforum.com/showthread.php?t=1978574

----------


## y-mob

> -  -,  .

   ,        Blackberry.
            -  Bold 9000.
     100  +   .   ,     ,    4  ?   .       ,      -             ,     100 .
        ,    eBay.         Bold 9700.         1900 ,    .
,     -  .   RIM     .    ,     .     .     (   Kindle Fire   ),       71   -  QWERTY-  .    ( ),    .
 ,     .       ,      ""    -   .
   .     .      ,        6310.     .     .    ,  ,            - .
 ,   .     . 
  ,  ,       .               (   ,  ).
     ,     .  ,     .   iPhone  iPad    Windows Address Book,        .    iPad         .        .          ,  ,      -       ..,      .           ,    .
   -   ,       .      20 ,     .          .        .
   ,       .   "" .
        .   ,  .  ,      Apple.        ,       ,        -  ,    ,      . 
   :      ,   .        .    ,       ,    .
 ,      ,        ShangMail,          .               15 .    .     ,     .
     .    -   (      ,            gprs,   )    ,  ,    .      .   ,    . ,  .  .
       -  ,        .  ,    (9900),       
      ,   . ,   .
 -       ,    .
 - ,  -  - .
 
     .        .
  ,      Kindle Fire        .
     ,     .        Wi-Fi.      6 .       .      .
    ,      7 ,     , ,    - - 
      . 
        B&N Nook Color,        ,      ,   -   .
         .
         ,      :
-  
-     
-    
-             .
,   , : ,   ,  PDF  ,   .     -   ,   .
    -  8  ,  .      iPad  64 ,       "" ,    .
  ,      ,    . 
        ( ,   )   "    Apple"

----------


## erazer

? -      BIS (      250   )    :  ,   , .

----------


## nevodka

*erazer*    8900

----------


## art_b

*y-mob*,  ,     "" ? ).      ? , 7     ,         (     ), .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,            gprs,

     9630.        .     , .

----------


## art_b

> 9630.        .     , .

      ,      ,                . ,   ,   .

----------


## erazer

> ,      ,                . ,   ,   .

  -- -       .     .   ,   BIS,      .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   ,   .

  ,   .
      ,    .       ,

----------


## nevodka

,  -   .

----------


## Ihor

,   ,         ?!

----------


## dim-dim

.      8830 world edition,    ,       ,   .       IM+    .        (+   ,  ()).   ,      -  .    .           RIM .

----------


## art_b

> .      8830 world edition,    ,       ,   .       IM+    .        (+   ,  ()).   ,      -  .    .           RIM .

    ? =)

----------


## dim-dim

,      ,   .          ,    ,   -        70)     )

----------


## y-mob

,     
  9700  - ,            ,          .        .
     :  9900,  9790   9360.        .      , ,      ,    ,             99   .    ,   ,           ,          . 
    ,         .             (    - ).      9900   9550    !!!  1350 .  ,      ,            ,        - . ,        -,      ,  .  ,   ,    9900.   , ,    ,  .     -  2700-2900 ,   .       ,    . 
       , 9790  9360     .    .   9360,     ,      ,       9700.   ,   ,   9900.    .   -  ,    -   ,     ,     .    ( ),   ,  - .        9930 -   ,   9900,    GSM  CDMA,     .     2500    ,  /,   .     - + 100      .
  ,  .   ,          5    ,   -   ,    . 
     .       . 
 , ,       66.    . -         , ,       . -      .    3  4   . 
 ,     .   .                  50%  .   20   ,   ,    .      ,    -      ,   ,   .  ,  .    :  (,  !),     99  -  " ,   ". ,        -  150 ,    ,    .   , ,    
  ,       .   .     ,      ,   .    (   ,       ,   ?),  ,      ,   !!!???  , ?
       .    (  ),  ,    ,    .    APN.   ,      .    ,     ,     .   ,        - .        . ,   ,     ,     ,   ,  ,     -. ,     ,    .     ,   ,    -.      ,       .
 ,      . ,  ,   ,    ,    ,       ..        ,                     .             .     ,      -  . 
,      ? , ,   -

----------


## admin

Blackberry  , IMHO.    Apple, Google  .

----------


## y-mob

9700         !        ? 
     ,      AT&T     .      .  ,    .    ,        . ,            70.     "" .       RIM,       .  ,     -,     100%,   5-6    -  .
         ,    .     -     ,  .
     .                   Apple  BlackBerry. ?   " " -   ,     ,   9930,  ,       , ,  ,   9360,     .     , , ,    !      !       :         ?  ,   - ,      (2400,   ).    ,   ,  -,     , -   ,       ,            .          ,    ,    ,               .     ,      -        ,    ,   ,   . ,  ! 
   ,       ,    ,         .     ,  eBay ,     . ,  -  . 
,      /    ,      (   ).                ,            -,     
 ,   ,  .
,  -   9700   ,      ,  ,    ( ,    )  *fragov*,  .    ,    .       ,  100%   .     ,   9930        . 9700  ,     .   3 -  ,        ( ,    ?)    ,         ,  .      ,    .
      ,   .    ,  .  ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> Blackberry  , IMHO.    Apple, Google  .

     BB 9630 Tour.  ,  ,    ,       .    Zopo ZP900S  4-  -   .     BB   *y-mob*, -,       ?     . -  ?

----------


## chipmunk

Curve 9320   -.     ,   3   ""   :( BIS     ,       .         .       Wisepilot.       WAP     :)               :)        Android.               .

----------


## JPM

...        ...    -    DHD (,     -   :-0)    ,         (   -  4PDA     ).     , -  .. (   ).   ,           ,       .

----------


## 23q

> ...

     .   iOS   -   100   , ,    .

----------


## Ihor

> .   iOS   -   100   , ,    .

  +500!

----------


## Sir_2006

> iOS   -   100   , ,    .

   , iOS

----------


## y-mob

,    BlackBerry  . 
 ,  BIS      .     .      ,    .
    .  BIS       ,      .  9930    ,    9360     "EDGE"  ,    .   ,      .
 : 
      , ,   .   -   . ,      .   2400 ,  , .
     ,        .
    iPad  PlayBook, ,          .

----------


## 23q

*y-mob*,   ?

----------


## y-mob

,  .
    16  3G.
      Playbook,   "".
  ,   "    " ? )

----------


## 23q

*y-mob*,      Ipad,   .

----------


## y-mob

,    )))

----------

> ,   "    " ? )

   ,      100%.        ))))).        ,         .

----------


## y-mob

, !     ?      ,       !
 , ,       ,     ,  ?
       :  ,    ,      ,       .
,    BlackBerry?     ?

----------


## Meladon

> *y-mob*,      Ipad,   .

----------

> , !     ?      ,       !
>   , ,       ,     ,  ?
>         :  ,    ,      ,       .
>  ,    BlackBerry?     ?

          -      ,      ))))).   BB,   ,         .       -      ,        .        ,    .   
 ,   ,      . .  26  207.  
        -    -      .

----------

